# Internet Radio - Is there a good one?



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm looking for an alarm clock for my nightstand that can play internet-based radio stations, podcasts, or Pandora. There are only a handful of brands in this category. What I'm really after is a device that functions easily as an alarm clock. Many products require one to dig through menus and submenus just to change an alarm setting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ronnie833 said:


> I'm looking for an alarm clock for my nightstand that can play internet-based radio stations, podcasts, or Pandora. There are only a handful of brands in this category. What I'm really after is a device that functions easily as an alarm clock. Many products require one to dig through menus and submenus just to change an alarm setting. Any suggestions?


Old cell phone or tablet, Echo? 









Amazon.com: Echo Dot (4th Gen) | Smart speaker with clock and Alexa | Twilight Blue : Amazon Devices & Accessories


Amazon.com: Echo Dot (4th Gen) | Smart speaker with clock and Alexa | Twilight Blue : Amazon Devices & Accessories



www.amazon.com


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Steve2444 said:


> Old cell phone or tablet, Echo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve2444 has the right idea with using an old smart phone.
The old smart phone connects to your wifi and feeds internet music or Amazon prime or whatever you have into a small amp.
This small amp turns it into nice sounding music. No need to use the bluetooth, just connect the amp to the phone with a phono cord. You will be amazed at the sound quality, and it's stereo too.
Keep both the phone and the amp permanently plugged into a USB charger so the batteries don't discharge.









VTIN SoundHot Wireless Bluetooth 5.0 Speaker Stereo Deep Bass Portable Subwoofer | eBay


<li> VTIN Bluetooth Speaker V5.0, Portable Bluetooth Speaker with 24H Playtime, Loud Stereo Sound, 10W Powerful Waterproof Speaker, Built-in Mic, Support TF Card, Compatible for iOS, Android, PC</li> <li> </li> <li>VTIN SoundHot R4 Portable Bluetooth Speaker</li> <li>Why Choose VTIN R4?</li>...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> Old cell phone or tablet, Echo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of using an old cell phone. The problem is that all the internet-radio-alarm-clock apps no longer work. RiseUP! was the perfect clock-radio app. These apps no longer connect to Internet radio stations. It has something do to with licensing and infringement. They all stopped working. Now you have to use iHeartRadio, TuneIn, etc....but those are not alarm clocks.

Spooky things are already happening to me because my phone is always listening. Clearly, Siri talks to Jeff Bezos because ads pop up for the random stuff I discuss with my friends. I really don't want another device listening to me. But, technically, the Alexa box would solve the problem.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Alexa has an option to start playing music at a specified time.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Ronnie833 said:


> Spooky things are already happening to me because my phone is always listening. Clearly, Siri talks to Jeff Bezos because ads pop up for the random stuff I discuss with my friends.


No doubt. And microphone access is even set as denied for all apps (that we can control) on our phones.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hmm. The Echo is looking like a good option - especially since I can turn off the mic. Can it wake me up at a certain time by playing a radio station from the Internet *and *turning on one of those bluetooth smart bulbs?


----------

